# Prom at 30 weeks anyone with experience?



## Luckymam

My waters (which I thought was me peeing have been leaking for the last two weeks. The index was 14cm 2 weeks ago and yesterday was 6cm so that wee I thought I was leaking turns out it was waters... I've been in hospital over night because I was having contractions for two hours on the monitor earlier first at every 10 minutes then every 5 minutes then they tailed off to every 10 minutes and seemed to have settled a lot this morning. I've had the steroids so that's good. 

What I'm after really is any experience that you have with this. How long did they let you go with low waters? The doctor said if they are still slow every week on scan then I'm to be induced at 34 weeks. Was you induced early? Did your waters build back up? Is there much chance of that??


----------



## emaritska

Hi Hun, hope you are getting some rest! My waters started leaking at 27weeks and so I was induced at 34weeks also as its considered the best balance between keeping bubba all safe inside vs the risk of infection. My waters never increased again, there was times when it looked like it had by 1cm or so but that can depend on how the baby is lying and where the deepest pools are etc. 

Ethan was born at 34+2 and weighed 5lb 2 which is a good weight for that gestation, have they checked babies size? I'm assuming they will be checking you over least twice a week, monitor babies heart rate and also take bloods and temp. The most important thing you can do is monitor your temp and general health, a temp can be one of first signs of infection HOWEVER I never got a temp until actually delivering so make sure your crp levels are being checked ( infection marker in blood).

Just to round off my lo was only in scbu for 11days and then allowed home! He was on CPAp for a while, then just ambient oxygen in the incubator for a day or two, then it's just feeding that can be tricky to master! 

Xxxx


----------



## Luckymam

Thanks for replying that is very reassuring and I'm glad your boy done great. I will be monitored twice a week along with bloods twice a week and scanned once a week. I guess I'm not going to know more until my next scan. I haven't actually leaked the last day or two, but was for the last two weeks which the midwives kept telling me was pee. I thought myself it couldn't e waters because with my son I just had a massive gush there was no mistaken it. I've been trying to find outthe chances of waters rebuilding but found nothing so far.

Do you remember roughly what your waters were at xx


----------



## dizz

There's a pPROM parents group on facebook (if you put pPROM into search it'll come up) that might be useful for you. I sprung a slow leak picked up at 33 weeks - but only got one steroid injection in before they decided to go pop completely (made it to the loo for that part - quite impressed with my skills - the trousers I was wearing didn't get ruined) and she appeared almost 24 hours on the dot from the point the leak was detected (I don't know how long they'd been leaking for before I went to get checked out - I only went in because I was having period pains at regular intervals).


----------



## emaritska

At 27 weeks they were about 9cm....by 34 they were between 3-4cm but docs didn't seem to concerned about lack of waters per se more the risk of infection x


----------



## stepmum

Mine went completely at 32+3, although they had been leaking for a few days (I thought it was just discharge) my LO was born at 32+6 by EMCS when they found out I was 4/5cm dilated and he was breech. I managed to get both steroid shots though.


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi my waters broke early well leaked alot with my last 2 babies, my midwife said it was watery discharge and not to worry?? i was in hospital for 10 days with my first premmie when my bloods showed an infection so i was induced, my last baby i was in hospital a week when my waters was leaking and i had a lil gush when i went to the toilet not like when my waters went fully with my first, my bloods again showed an infection so i had an emergancy c section as she was breech, im pregnant with my 4th and worried ill be leaking again soon :( i hope not id love a big (not too big) full term baby to take home the next day!.. good luck x


----------



## cluckerduckie

This may sound like a very stupid question,but my doctor doesn't check my urine. I have an issue already with low fluid and lately when I go to the bathroom, I pee and it's clear. I tinkle some and the water is all cloudy. Can amniotic fluid be cloudy?


----------

